# Thallium Viability Study



## dwilcox

What are the correct CPT codes for billing a Thallium Viability Study?


----------



## cweavercpc

*Tallium Viability Study*

I had to sit down with our stress tech for this one and what we came up with was to bill the 78465 and A9505.  We based this on the code descriptor. Let me know if you come up with something different. Hope this is of help. Thanks.


----------



## dwilcox

Thank you for your help, our Nuclear tech agrees.


----------



## nmillerrn

*Thallium Viability study*

Help!! I need current CPT code (2011/2012) for thallium viability study please. Thanks nmillerrn


----------



## cweavercpc

It would be the 78451 if single spect imaging was done which is usually the case. 

In addition you would have your A9505 for thalium and 93015 for your treadmill or pharmaceutical stress portion if done.

I hope this helps, let me know if further clarification is needed. 

Thanks


----------



## nmillerrn

*nmillerrn*

Thanks, this is what I thought. Thanks Much


----------

